# Craft Robo Pro CE5000-40 and CorelDraw x5



## dmvarni (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi all,

I recently purchased a graphtec CE5000-40-CRP (Craft Robo Pro) and CorelDraw x5. I am very new to this and unfortunately I'm not the most computer savvy person either. 

I have installed both programs and drivers onto the computer and have been able to cut if I create something in ROBO Master-Pro. The issue I am having is I can't get the files I create in Corel to go to the cutter. I have seen tutorials where they go to the Application Launcher in Corel and the cutter and registration marks options come up. When I click on that only other Corel applications come up. 

I must be doing something wrong but I can't seem to figure it out. If anyone has guidance for me that would be more helpful than you know (I'm pulling my hair over here!)  
Thank you so much in advance!

Dave


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

Hmmm...it sounds like there may be an issue with the installation process. If you originally installed the programs and drivers from the cd that came with the cutter, you may want to un-install the programs from your computer, then re-install the cutter plotter, etc. directly from Graphtec's website. Their website always has the most up-to-date software. I've helped customers in the past with Corel Draw who have had this exact issue and re-downloading everything usually helps.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I had the same problem and did have to uninstall and reinstall the cutter. Also try going to tools > visual basic > add-in manager > add-ins. I remember having to connect the two programs somehow. I had to do the same thing with blingit so that my cutter would be recognized and working.


----------



## twirl (Nov 14, 2010)

I am having the same problem as Dave.

Dave- did un-installing do the trick? 

Thanks for your help!
Elle


----------



## dmvarni (Nov 9, 2010)

twirl said:


> I am having the same problem as Dave.
> 
> Dave- did un-installing do the trick?
> 
> ...


Hi Elle,

Un-installing it didn't help in my case. It is very frustrating! When I figure it out I will let you know. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## erkantuf (Dec 3, 2010)

you need to download and install cutting master 2 from graphtec website. it is a plugin for coreldraw and adobe illustrator


----------



## BLEM18 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey Dave did you figure out your problem? I have X5c also and recently purchased a graphtec ce -5000 60 and having same problems as you. ican work out of robomaster but cant import anything from Coreldraw? Just wondering if anything has worked for you yet? Thanks, Brian


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

I purchased the same cutter this year and was told it would work with CorelDraw 13...I found out that I have to up grade to 15. 
Support doesn't answer the phone or return my calls. 
My question is..do I upgrade to CorelDraw 15 or get a vinyl cutter software..

I truly would of waited on this purchase if I would have known what I do now!!


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

lben said:


> I had the same problem and did have to uninstall and reinstall the cutter. * Also try going to tools > visual basic > add-in manager > add-ins*. I remember having to connect the two programs somehow. I had to do the same thing with blingit so that my cutter would be recognized and working.


Same thing I had to do with Great Cut and Corel X4. 

You have to tell Corel to use the plug ins via the add-in manager.


----------



## mailman (Jul 24, 2010)

You say both purchased at the same time, which did you install first, I believe Corel must be installed first, just a thought. Mark


----------



## inkables (May 27, 2008)

We are running Corel x5 and using the Graphtec Craft RoboPro. After installing Corel, you need to install the RoboMaster Pro and CuttingMaster2 that came with your cutter. After doing this, you should be able to click on Application Launcher in Corel and see the 'Cut/Plot' feature. This will launch to be able to cut. There is a manual I printed from the CD we received and if you dig deep enough, it tells all about this.


----------

